# Von 24 auf 27,5 Zoll (und wieder zurück?)



## CasterTroy (26. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Thematik: Unser "Großer" (aktuell knapp 10 Jahre, 146cm) fährt seit einigen Jahren die Modellpaletten von Cube durch, erst das Kid200, anschließend Kid240. Aktuell zur Erstkommunion hat er sein Cube Analog in 27,5" in Rahmengröße 16 erhalten auf dem er sich eigentlich auch ganz wohl fühlt. Die Betonung liegt hier aber auf "eigentlich", denn im Gelände wird er schlichtweg unsicher. Dazu kommt noch etwas allgemeine Unsicherheit an Stellen die er nicht kennt.

In der vergangenen Woche waren wir im Urlaub, u.a. haben wir in Saalbach und Leogang halt gemacht. Natürlich wollte er auch in den Bikepark und so haben wir ihm 1 Tag (bzw. 4 Stunden) ein Norco Fluid 4.2 (24 Zoll) ausgeliehen. Was soll ich sagen, das Rad hat "gepasst". Er war offensichlicht sicherer "als je zuvor", fuhr alle Übungstrecken problemlos, technisch gut gesteuert und vor Allem sicher durch. Mit zunehmender Zeit stieg die Sicherheit weiter an... Auch der Dämpfer schien ihm Sicherheit bzw. Handling zu geben, er versuchte sich an den ersten Sprünglein usw...

Jetzt überlege ich ob der Griff zum 27,5er der Richtige war. Natürlich hatten wir im Vorfeld bzw. bei der Auswahl auch (kurzzeitig) 26 Zoll in die Auswahl genommen, da die Auswahl aber relativ beschränkt war und ihm das Cube gefiel war die Entscheidung schnell klar. Wie dem auch sei, das Cube soll bleiben, für Touren und zur Schule ist es perfekt und er kommt damit ja schnell/ gut voran. 

Die Frage stellt sich jetzt ob zum 27,5er auch noch ein 24er (es hört sich ja schon klein an) kommen soll?! Papa hat ja auch mehrere Räder im Stall, warum nicht auch der Junior? Oder ist es (wieder) ein Schnellschuss? Nach etwas Recherche würde ein "ordentliches" Fully ja mindestens mit 1.500€ zu Buch schlagen....locker das Doppelte vom Cube. Auch dem Thema Fully war ich bis letzte Woche skeptisch, das Norco war allerdings erstaunend leicht. Im Park sah man die Kids überwiegend auf Fullys, wobei viele vom ortsansässigen Verleiher stammten...

Vielleicht hat jemand eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht und kann mal seinen Senf dazugeben, über Meinungen/ Ratschläge würde ich mich freuen.

Danke und Grüße
Markus


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (26. Juli 2018)

Wie oft denn nur noch?

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/von-24-auf-27-5-zoll-und-wieder-zurueck.875644/

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/von-24-auf-27-5-zoll-und-wieder-zurueck.875643/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasterTroy (26. Juli 2018)

Keine Angst, mache noch welche für Dich!

Grüße
Markus

P.S. Habe mich bereits vor Deinem Post selbst angezeigt


----------



## Linipupini (26. Juli 2018)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Keine Angst, mache noch welche für Dich!
> 
> Grüße
> Markus
> ...


Bissi freundlich sein bitteschön!


----------



## CasterTroy (26. Juli 2018)

Naja, im Gegensatz zu beiden Kommentaren steht bei mir wenigstens noch ein Gruß und ein Smiley im Post; mehr Freundlichkeit kann ich 2 unsachlichen Posts nicht entgegen bringen - und achtung es kommt ein 

Also, zurück zum Thema, die beiden doppelten (unnötigen) Threads sind ja gemeldet.

Danke!

Achja, und Grüße
Markus


----------



## Schnegge (26. Juli 2018)

Das das Norco handlicher ist, kann ich mir vorstellen. Ist aber von der Geo her zu klein. Meiner Grosser ist auch 1.45 un 10 Jahre. Den kann ich mir da drauf nicht mehr vorstellen. Das Analog hat cube-typisch einen kleinen Reach in Bezug auf den Stack, hat einen eher steilen Lenkwinkel (69°), ist mit über 14 kg sack schwer und hat vor allem viel zu lange Kurbeln (175 laut cube hompage). Ich würde mal letzteres als ertstes ändern. Ich glaube dann sieht es schon besser aus...

Edith: ...achja... ...die Gabel (tk 30 coil) macht es wohl auch eher schwerer (in jeglicher Hinsicht) als leichter im Gelände...


----------



## kc85 (26. Juli 2018)

Also meine Große ist einige Zentimeter länger und sitzt auf einem 5kg leichteren und in den wichtigen Details extra angepassten 26er. Das passt.

Das Cube kann man sicherlich (teuer) überarbeiten. Aber sinnvoller wäre es gewesen, gleich ein entsprechend optimiertes Rad der üblichen Verdächtigen zu kaufen, oder selber etwas passendes aufzubauen.

kc85


----------



## CasterTroy (26. Juli 2018)

Danke Euch beiden!

Bin absolut bei Euch. Die Wahl zum Cube war auch durch den Wunsch des Juniors geprägt, da haben die Kids schon ganz gute und eigene Vorstellungen . Letztendlich ist das Cube ja auch "okay", er fährt durchaus gerne damit und es bestreitet zuverlässig den täglichen Schulweg inkl. der kommenden Fahrradprüfung. Am Cube haben wir zuerst den Vorbau auf einen kürzeren getauscht, dadurch fühlte er sich schon wohler. Kurbel wäre etwas, wobei er recht lange Beine hat und ihn das nicht zu stören scheint..., von daher darf es eigentlich so bleiben wie es ist.

By the way: Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ein VPace oder Yuma lange "unbeobachtet" auf dem Schulgelände stehen würden; so traurig es ist.

Was genau fahren denn Eure Kids, 5KG leichter ist ja schon eine Ansage.

Grundsätzlich stellt sich ja die Frage nach einem "Zweitbike" fürs Gelände, wenn ja dann Fully; die werden ja dann auch wieder schwer(er) als nötig. Wenn es nach ihm geht ist das Norco (oder besser das Propain Yuma) schon bestellt..., er spricht von nichts Anderem mehr 

Vielen Dank für Eure Kommentare!
Markus


----------



## reijada (26. Juli 2018)

Ich fand die beiden Kommentare zu deinem „unverzeihlichen“ Fehler auch daneben.
Das geht auch netter, die Herren!
Niemand ist perfekt.

Zur thematik, im bikepark ist ein eher kleines Rad sicherlich für Kids besser zu Händeln.
24 würde ich aber auf keinen Fall mehr kaufen.
Ich denke das Cube wurde am Einsatzzweck vorbei gekauft.
Für den Park braucht’s kein leichtes Rad, dass muss Federn und gut nach unten kommen.
Wir halten das mit den bikes so:
Meine Tochter(9) hat ein 7,9 Kg  leichtes 26er Focus Raven in S für mit mir zusammen zu biken, und für alle anderen Touren und zur Schule hat sie ein 24er MIFA Eisenschwein mit StVZO Ausstattung.
Niemals würde ich Sie mit dem Carbonraben zur Schule lassen...außer beim ADAC Fahrtraining.
Da hab ich ihr aber die Klickies demontiert, damit die Instruktoren nicht allzu dumm gucken.


----------



## Schnegge (26. Juli 2018)

Naja bei den kids ist das mit dem passenden Bike ähnlich wie bei Erwachsenen. Nur, dass die Auswahl deutlich beschränkter ist. Ich habe meinem ein Stahlhardtail  mit rund 11.5 kg  aufgebaut. Die Geometrie ist bei ihm wichtiger als das Gewicht. Dafür hat er 130 mm Federweg, kurze Kettenstreben eine 67er Lenkwinkel und den gleichen reach und stack wie z.B eine V-Pace Max. Der Aufbau ist komplett custom inkl. getunter Gabel (getravelte revelation mit dünnem Öl, Umbau auf dual air). Kosten lagen unter Verwendung von vorhandenen Laufrädern und Gabel bei einem runden Tausender...  ....beim Aufbau hat er tatkräftig mit angepackt und ist dem entsprechend Stolz auf das bike...


----------



## Schnegge (26. Juli 2018)

Ach ja nochmal zur Kurbel.... so lang können die Beine gar nicht sein, dass die 175 passt... Meiner fährt als 1.45 m grosser Langbeiner eine 155er...  ...und das ist schon etwas zu lang... Die Geo vom 16'' Analog ist ansonsten eigetntlich halbwegs ok bei der Grösse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasterTroy (26. Juli 2018)

Danke an Euch!

Ich kann nur noch einmal sagen, das Cube verrichtet seinen Dienst und ist täglich im Einsatz; das soll und wird bleiben. Für rund 600€ steht es einigermaßen da und ist der daily driver.

Die Frage geht eher in die Richtung, ob ein zweites Rad überhaupt Sinn macht. Ob 24" (ich halte es nach wie vor für zu klein!) und/ oder Fully überhaupt eine Überlegung wert sind. Ein Fully kam (bis letzte Woche) ja überhaupt nicht zur Auswahl... bis ich ihn gesehen habe 

Mit der Auswahl haben wir bei der Suche nach dem Jetzigen unmittelbar gemerkt, 26 Zoll Räder gibt es kaum bis gar nicht. Daher ging ja auch der Sprung auf 27,5".

EDIT: Selbstaufbau kommt eher nicht in Frage, da fehlt uns leider das know how.

Grüße


----------



## CasterTroy (26. Juli 2018)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ach ja nochmal zur Kurbel.... so lang können die Beine gar nicht sein, dass die 175 passt... Meiner fährt als 1.45 m grosser Langbeiner eine 155er...  ...und das ist schon etwas zu lang... Die Geo vom 16'' Analog ist ansonsten eigetntlich halbwegs ok bei der Grösse...



Wir haben den Sattel (noch) relativ weit unten und es passt. Kann morgen gerne mal ein Bild einstellen.


----------



## Schnegge (26. Juli 2018)

Ich bin nachwievor der Meinung, dass man das biken auf einem Hardtail besser lernt... daher gibt es für meinen erstmal kein Fully... ...natürlich will er auch eins... ...aber man muss ja auch noch Motivationspotentiale gür die Zukunft haben...  Aber letzendlich gehen die Meinungen da auch auseinander. Ob ein Zweitbike Sinn macht, müsst ihr wohl selbst entscheiden... da spielen ja mehrere Fakten rine Rolle...

Das Problem bei der langen Kurbel ist nicht, dass drankommen an das untere Pedal, sondern das hohe Knie vom oberen Pedal... wenn ich eine 175er Kurbel bei 1.45 m auf meine 1.95 m umrechne, entspricht das einer 235 Kurbel... also ganze 6 cm mehr als ich jetzt habe....


----------



## CasterTroy (27. Juli 2018)

Mit dem Fully sind wir einer Meinung, von daher stand das für mich ja auch nie ernsthaft zur Debatte. Zumal ich das immer damit begründe, dass dann auch etwas "ruppig" werden muss damit es Sinn macht usw... Als Erstbike wäre es dann aufgrund der oben genannten Punkte (Schule usw....) ohnehin nicht in Frage gekommen.

Du wirst lachen, das mit den Kurbeln am Oberpunkt habe ich bisher noch gar nicht betrachtet, das werden wir heute dann auch mal machen.

Vielen Dank und einen guten Start in den Tag.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Chillischote (30. Juli 2018)

So,
ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu als Jungvater(7Monate, also noch weit weg vom biken, aber das Hirn rattert bei mir schon) und körperlich selbst recht kurz geraten(162 cm).

Bei der Körpergröße ein Hardtail mit 27,5 zu wählen, ist vollkommen ok, aber hat bis auf die größere Auswahl im Vgl. zu 26" kaum Vorteile... bei einem Fully für Park und hauptsächlichen Bergab- und Spaßeinsatz, ist das sicherlich das falsche Bike.
Er wird wahrscheinlich (noch) nicht mit 75 km/h über Stein und Wurzelfelder prügeln, weswegen auch den zugewinn an Laufruhe durch einen langen Radstand/Kettenstrebe/große Reifenumfang einer größeren Wenigkeit und Verspieltheit unterordnen würde.

Heißt in der Praxis...:
nimm ein gutes gebrauchtes Fully in s oder XS... lass ihn das mit 26" fahren und schau dir an wie es funzt... ggf.(achtung, nicht steinigen) baust du hinten noch ein 24" Hinterrad ein, und lässt in "scaled" fahren.
Damit sinkt die Überstandshöhe, du gewinnst ggf. Federweg weil das Rad weiter hoch federn kann, der Lenkwinkel wird flacher... alles in Allem, das Bike wird Abfahrtsspaßiger. Dazu auf jeden Fall eine kurze Kurbel in 155 oder 160 mm(ich selbst fahre nur 165 mm Kurbeln bei  meiner Größe), da es wie Schnegge schon Schrieb, nicht darum geht das Pedal unten zu erreichen(das schafft man immer wenn der Sattel weit genug unten ist), sondern darum dass 350 mm Unterschied zwischen unterer und oberer Position schlecht für kurze Beine und die Knie ist. AUßerdem gewinnt du mit einer kurzen Kurbel zusätzliche Bodenfreiheit, welche man IMMER brauchen kann.
Ich würde die Sram NX nehmen, die ist günstig und meines Wissens die einzige normale Serienkurbel in 155 mm.

Ansonsten.. einfach Mut für Experimente.
Es gab unlängst ein Liteville 301 in XS mit 26/24 für 1000+ im Markt... es muss zwar kein Liteville sein, aber das wäre eine luxuriöse Basis. Besser sind aber Rahmen mit großem Slope, da dann die Überstandshöhe nochmal sinkt... für den Fall dass man mal in technischen Passagen den Fuss auf dem Boden braucht ein wichtiger Punkt.

So, vllt hilfts, vllt. nicht... in jedem Fall, viel Erfolg.

der Uwe


----------



## CasterTroy (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo Uwe,

dann erstmal Glückwunsch zur (frischen) Vaterrolle.

Danke für Dein Statement. Ich war die Tage jetzt auch noch einmal hier in Ratingen/ Düsseldorf/ Essen mit dem Junior unterwegs und wir haben viel gesprochen, unsere GoPro-Aufnahmen von Leogang angeschaut und gefachsimpelt  

Das HT bleibt, das ist keine Frage; es war eine notwendige Vernunftentscheidung das Cube zu kaufen; zudem nutzt er es ja auch täglich gerne. Was und ob jetzt noch etwas dazu kommt werden wir mit aller Vernunft entscheiden. Ein 24" scheidet eigentlich aufgrund der Größe aus, dann wäre die Option auf ein 26er noch da; wenn das mit der Auswahl nicht wäre. Aber: Wir machen es dann in aller Ruhe, schauen uns auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt um oder warten auf ein Schnäppchen. Zwischenzeitlich werden wir hier in der Umgebung die Parks mal aufsuchen und fleissig weiter Trails fahren. 

Am Rande: Eine "Einbuße" hatten wir am Samstag-Abend direkt auch, bei einer Runde im Kettwiger Wald wurden wir von einem Forstangestellten angesprochen und direkt mit einem Verwarngeld (eigentlich ein Bußgeld, da die Konversation dann doch freundlich war beließ er es bei einem Verwarngeld) belohnt!

Grüße und Danke an Euch!
Markus u. Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruce (30. Juli 2018)

Wir waren letztens auch zwei Wochenenden in Leogang und hatten einmal das 20er Norco für den Kleinen (knapp 1,35, sonst ein BO24), das andere Mal das Norco 24 für die Große (~1,45, sonst Trek Fuel EX JR in 26") geliehen. Das 20er sah schon grenzwertig klein aus. Die Norcos sahen im Vergleich zu den beiden 24/26er Rädern recht old-school aus von den Proportionen her, sprich 29er vs. klassischer 26er... Als wir das 24 geliehen hatten ist übrigens "der Kleine" auf dem Trek 26er gefahren.

Das Trek ist recht cool, allerdings als Serienrad auch sackschwer. Ich habe es damals nur kurz gebraucht für den Preis des Rahmensets bekommen (und dann doch fast alles getauscht) und es um knapp 3 kg erleichtert. Ich habe letztens nochmal danach gesucht, es aber nirgendwo mehr als einzelnes Rahmenset gefunden. Unsere beiden sind nun so ähnlich groß, dass das bisher praktizierte Weitergeben von der Großen an den Kleinen nicht mehr so richtig funktioniert. Das Trek passt immer noch sehr gut und sicher auch noch weitere zwei Jahre. Entsprechende Kinderräder auf 27,5 hat keiner (?) im Angebot. Und der Kleine fährt mittlerweile so gut und gerne, dass ich ihm gerne ein Fully gönnen würde. 

Deshalb hängt nun ein VPACE Moritz Rahmenset am Montageständer und wartet auf Komplettierung, um noch ein Modell in 26 Zoll in die Runde zu werfen. Im Vergleich zum Trek kommt es mir noch etwas abfahrlastiger vor, sprich die 120er Gabel steht flacher, was auch ein bisschen am montierten 2,4er Vorderreifen liegen kann.


----------



## CasterTroy (30. Juli 2018)

Hi Bruce,

wir hatten ja auch das Norco in Leogang. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass es ein (teures) Fully war hatte es nichts faszinierendes ansich. Leicht war es auch nicht gerade. Listenpreis des Fluid 4.2 sind immerhin auch schlappe 1.500 - 1.600€. Dafür gibt es dann auch ein Vpace Fully, welches wir uns natürlich auch (bei der Auswahl des "kommunionsrades") angeschaut haben. Das wäre dann preislich ähnlich, dann aber wieder nicht schultauglich; also den Gedanken wieder verworfen.

Ich hätte dann auch schon gerne ein Komplettrad, ein Selbstaufbau wäre für mich/ uns eher nicht vorstellbar... Wir behalten jetzt den Gebrauchtmarkt genau im Auge, bzw. versuche ich mal einige Modelle die Iin Frage kommen (würden) zu studieren.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Dennisen (31. Juli 2018)

Meine Tochter (wird im November 8 Jahre) liebt ihr Fluid .

Sie fährt im Verein; was auch der ursprüngliche Grund der Anschaffung war. Allerdings fährt sie es nicht nur im Verein oder im Park, sondern auch im Alltag  




Bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt; NEIN sie fährt keinen Meter ohne Helm. Sie saß nur für das Foto auf dem Rad


----------



## CasterTroy (5. August 2018)

Ich nochmal,

das Cube bleibt als Alltagsrad, zudem schauen wir uns jetzt konkret nach was anderem/ leichterem um, es soll ein Fully in 26 Zoll werden. 

Bisher zur Auswahl:

Norco Fluid 6.2 (leider irgendwie nicht zu bekommen)
VPace Moritz
Proprain Yuma
Mondraker Factor 26

Da alle 3 gebraucht so gut wie gar nicht zu finden sind wird ein Neukauf wohl die einzige Möglichkeit sein. Gerne weitere Räder/ Alternativen, oder auch Hinweise/ Angebote zum Gebrauchtkauf

Danke und Grüße


----------

